# Orchidwiz/Wildcat etc. question



## Darin (Oct 27, 2006)

All,

I need to get a listing of all plants awarded with Paph henryanum as a parent for a presentation I am doing at our judging center next month. Can anyone look it up for me?

Thanks
Darin


----------



## silence882 (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.slipperorchids.info/henryanumawards.zip

--Stephen


----------



## Darin (Oct 28, 2006)

Stephen... YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!

Thank you so much!

Darin


----------

